# Yamaha 150 HPDI Trim Tilt Relay....



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to need a relay switch for my 03 150 HPDI. Where's the best place to buy these? List price is Astronomical.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

At 260 bucks I can see why you're in shock.
Try to find a marine salvage yard in your area
or on the web.

http://www.marinepartsoutlet.com/


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Ft Lauderdale area. I'll check the link, thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Just thought I'd let you know that it was the motor after all. The general consensus was the motors on these are bullet proof. That may be so but the wiring is not! Juan the Yammie tech at Hurricane hole in KW found breaks in the wire which led to salt water intrusion to the armature. I replaced the motor with an Arco and all is well.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

$Ouch$


----------

